# Outdoors > Fishing >  Has anyone caught a salmon this season yet?

## 7mm Rem Mag

I was just wondering if anyone has caught a salmon this season, I was thinking of starting to go out on the waitaki but just interested to know if anyone has had success on any river really as the numbers have decreased over the years.

----------


## R93

I know of half a dozen caught here on the coast. 3 different rivers. Mainly people targeting trout. Very early for us.
I normally start having a go mid Feb but might have to try a bit earlier.
I was recently staying with a mate that has caught a few on the east coast. One was over 20lbs. Hasn't fished for a while due to the rivers not being fish able. 


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Cheers that's awesome, good to know there are still some about. One guy told me he heard of a couple being caught up the Waitaki early as well so I hope things are looking up. It will be my first go at the salmon for about 15 years and I'm getting keen. Good luck @R93

----------


## Bos

Heard there were a few getting caught in the surf at the Wairau mouth by those fishing for Kahawai.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Heard there were a few getting caught in the surf at the Wairau mouth by those fishing for Kahawai.


That's a good sign   :Thumbsup:

----------


## mikee

My folks got 2 each last week up Rakaia gorge area only little though about 8-9lb each

----------


## R93

> My folks got 2 each last week up Rakaia gorge area only little though about 8-9lb each


8-9 lbs has been the average here right up and down the coast for the last few seasons.
Last big one around 16lbs I know of, was caught by a forum member 3 yrs ago right out front of my house.
At least in Canterbury you still have a chance at a 20lb fish.
Was told of one over 30lbs caught before Xmas in the Rangi above the gorge. 


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

I did hear that they released some salmon young up the Waitaki and they were due to come in this year, the person said if you don't catch any this year then you will never catch any.

----------


## yerimaginaryM8

Be a bit early yet for the waitaki. Historically when things were going well there was a small run of big fish just around xmas that were known to barrel through to Kurow pretty quick e.g https://www.odt.co.nz/regions/north-...merv-and-mates  followed by the main run which kicked in late Feb March April, In a good year a few salmon would show up in the surf around waitangi weekend. Some years the big run was pretty much entirely within April. When the season was shortened to the end of March locals tried unsuccessfully to campaign FnG to extend the season. Last year the fish were small < 10lb in most cases. While there have been dips and hollows east coast Salmon numbers have been trending down overall for a long time (bring back the 90's!). Something has changed out at sea, as returns to places like Otago harbour, which is not reliant on spawning are also down. The numbers of hours needed to catch a few fish on the waitaki now are big, locals with jet boats, skills, and time will still pick up a few sadly the canals despite their artificial nature are a better bet............

----------


## R93

Funny. I believe the numbers of wild stock are declining as well yet I have had better luck the last 3 seasons than I have since the 90s.

Maybe just just putting the effort in when the salmon are in peak numbers I don't know. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Be a bit early yet for the waitaki. Historically when things were going well there was a small run of big fish just around xmas that were known to barrel through to Kurow pretty quick e.g https://www.odt.co.nz/regions/north-...merv-and-mates  followed by the main run which kicked in late Feb March April, In a good year a few salmon would show up in the surf around waitangi weekend. Some years the big run was pretty much entirely within April. When the season was shortened to the end of March locals tried unsuccessfully to campaign FnG to extend the season. Last year the fish were small < 10lb in most cases. While there have been dips and hollows east coast Salmon numbers have been trending down overall for a long time (bring back the 90's!). Something has changed out at sea, as returns to places like Otago harbour, which is not reliant on spawning are also down. The numbers of hours needed to catch a few fish on the waitaki now are big, locals with jet boats, skills, and time will still pick up a few sadly the canals despite their artificial nature are a better bet............


That's a good read, never knew of any fish of that size caught for years. It just goes to show you need to go out and have a go as you won't get any sitting at home  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Funny. I believe the numbers of wild stock are declining as well yet I have had better luck the last 3 seasons than I have since the 90s.
> 
> Maybe just just putting the effort in when the salmon are in peak numbers I don't know. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


You may just be getting better at it. There is no doubt about it 90% of the fish get caught by a few who know what they are doing

----------


## Mathias

Apart from @mikee comment about the Rakaia, I heard of one fisherman doing 20hrs in his jet boat for 3 salmon....so far.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Apart from @mikee comment about the Rakaia, I heard of one fisherman doing 20hrs in his jet boat for 3 salmon....so far.


That's still pretty good, I would be happy with that   :Thumbsup:

----------


## outdoorlad

> Apart from @mikee comment about the Rakaia, I heard of one fisherman doing 20hrs in his jet boat for 3 salmon....so far.


Expensive salmon

----------


## stickle7

Forget about the expense get wet feet, smell the gorse & broom, trip on the river stones, believe me you wont need to have your weekly visit to your trick cyclist.

----------


## 223nut

> Expensive salmon


Makes my venison.... Still not cost worthy  :Oh Noes:  but that's not why we do it is it  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mikee

> Apart from @mikee comment about the Rakaia, I heard of one fisherman doing 20hrs in his jet boat for 3 salmon....so far.


Yeah 2 each total for the year is pretty poor for them, they virtually live on the river, (Whitebait at the mouth from Aug thru end november, then gorge for salmon December thru till end of season).

I remember when the limit was 4 per day and the fish were big, I can remember in early 90's when we were fishing at Waitaki, 6 of us in dads jet boat all caught our limits before 8am. So many fish in the boat we could not get up on plane. And before anyone goes "poos" nothing was wasted not even the frames.

----------


## stingray

[QUOTE=outdoorlad;786986]Expensive salmon[/QUOTE

My nephew has a weekend job ..just a few hours...gets paid has saved up for a sweet we rod and reel package, has to shop at the wharehouse for tackle as his passion is limited by his income! 

As some one very clever teach a kid to fish he will never have money for drugs!

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Expensive salmon


I guess with all hobbies they cost money but when you factor in the relaxation and therapy of being in the outdoors and enjoying your surroundings it works out cheap. It's about the sport and fun of doing it and all the yarns told about the one that got away   :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Yeah 2 each total for the year is pretty poor for them, they virtually live on the river, (Whitebait at the mouth from Aug thru end november, then gorge for salmon December thru till end of season).
> 
> I remember when the limit was 4 per day and the fish were big, I can remember in early 90's when we were fishing at Waitaki, 6 of us in dads jet boat all caught our limits before 8am. So many fish in the boat we could not get up on plane. And before anyone goes "poos" nothing was wasted not even the frames.


They used to can them at the south camp then when the numbers dropped the canning stopped. Everyone was catching heaps and you could watch lines of them coming up the river porpoising through the salmon holes. How I wish those days would return   :Oh Noes:

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

[QUOTE=stingray;787061]


> Expensive salmon[/QUOTE
> 
> My nephew has a weekend job ..just a few hours...gets paid has saved up for a sweet we rod and reel package, has to shop at the wharehouse for tackle as his passion is limited by his income! 
> 
> As some one very clever teach a kid to fish he will never have money for drugs!


Totally agree, get your kids keen on fishing and they will stay out of trouble   :Thumbsup:

----------


## mikee

> They used to can them at the south camp then when the numbers dropped the canning stopped. Everyone was catching heaps and you could watch lines of them coming up the river porpoising through the salmon holes. How I wish those days would return


Would hate to think how many we got canned. We used to stay at the south motor camp and also the one by the bridge when I was a kid most weekends from Start of March thru till the end of the season
We (my family, wives family, my cousins grand parents and uncles) caught a lot and I mean a lot of fish, looking back I kinda wonder now if we caught too many.
My best Salmon was 35lb and dads was 40lb 10oz

----------


## Shootm

I’m cursed with Salmon about the same as @R93 is with Snapper. Got a trip coming up in March to make it 4 trips and no fish. One of those being Alaska so my first Salmon is going to be bloody expensive.

----------


## R93

> Im cursed with Salmon about the same as @R93 is with Snapper. Got a trip coming up in March to make it 4 trips and no fish. One of those being Alaska so my first Salmon is going to be bloody expensive.


Went a long way to getting rid of my curse last year

Hopefully this weekend I do well on the snaps again. 
Plenty were being caught here in Hoki the past few weeks, that's until the rivers flooded. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tribrit

I live on the Rangitata and theres bugger all going on here at the moment

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> I live on the Rangitata and theres bugger all going on here at the moment


That's not good   :Oh Noes:

----------


## rewa

There's a "Run" on, isle 7, at Count-Down....feilding...dont look very big tho

----------


## deepsouthaussie

We've got a family fishing crib at the North side fishing camp.  I read the Salmon 'book' while we were there. It's a ledger of Salmon caught in the camp from season to season.

Last few seasons seem to have been noticeable bad in terms of both quantity and quality of fish in the Waitaki. Mind you there are many other variables that may dismiss that claim. But going by the book,  from memory, there were only about 40 odd fish weighed in at the camp last season with nothing much over 10 pound. 
Then if you flick back 4-5 years and there were well over a hundred fish, many in the 20 pound range and 1 or 2 30+ pounders. 

This all means squat really. But I definitely noticed a declining trend in both numbers and size of fish in recent years. 

I'm yet to catch one of the buggers, would hate to add up the hours spent trying. I was told by an old timer to expect to spend 72 hours on the river before catching one.
I must be close to that!  

Caught a number of trout over Christmas and even they seemed quite small.  Majority of the fish were in the 3-4 pound arena.  Mostly rainbows and the odd brown a bit bigger. 

Plenty of Kahawai at the mouth to keep entertained though! 



Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

I plan to go out next weekend so I'll keep everyone posted on how I get on, cheers for all the comments   :Thumbsup:

----------


## kukuwai

Had a phone call from a mate two days ago who reckons he's seen a few lately in the Wairau.

He's a trout fishing guide so should know what he's looking at 

Got me thinking I might have to dust off the salmon rod a go have a crack.

No better buzz than hooking a salmon in a strong flowing river.

I can still remember my first one...

10 years old, clutha river....."hay dad ive got a snag" ... "it might not be a snag son"

Next min all hell broke loose, 22pd 

Love it !!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Had a phone call from a mate two days ago who reckons he's seen a few lately in the Wairau.
> 
> He's a trout fishing guide so should know what he's looking at 
> 
> Got me thinking I might have to dust off the salmon rod a go have a crack.
> 
> No better buzz than hooking a salmon in a strong flowing river.
> 
> I can still remember my first one...
> ...


You know when I hooked my first salmon I thought it was a snag too. There were a couple of snags across the other side of a hole and I cast close to one of them, the guy beside me looked like he was on the same snag as every time he pulled on his rod my rod went forward and when I pulled on my rod his rod went forward but after a while I noticed he was free of the snag and my rod kept bending and pulling and it was then I realised I had a salmon on it was a 17 pounder and I was rapt. My biggest salmon was 28 pound.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

I went out for my first salmon fish of the season today but no salmon seen or caught. My mate hooked 2 trout and landed one. It was a nice day to be on the river and will try again in a week or so. Has any of you guys had any success lately?

----------


## R93

My secret fav spot is buggered at the moment. Hole is still perfect but there is a slip up river somewhere keeping it too dirty to fish.
My old man brought one around for me to smoke for him yesterday. Wasn't a big one but at least they're there. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

@R93 Bloody good stuff, everything looked good on the river today just no salmon. I will give it a crack in another week as I have a bit on, I will give it a good solid day next time. Keep the posts coming if anyone catches anything, it's always great to hear.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Haven't heard of much action on the Waitaki yet.  Had the old man over from Australia last week and hooking into Kahawai at the mouth and managed a nice trout up river too.  Tried for Salmon for a day with no luck.. 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

I went out with a mate yesterday, we found a lovely piece of water up the river so fished it for 2-3 hours. I caught a nice sized rainbow trout on a big Z spinner but no salmon. When we came back in to the ramp there were 3 other people with boats at the ramp so I asked them if they had caught anything and one of the guys held up a nice sized salmon.

Just goes to show they are out there, we are going again in the morning.

----------


## R93

I had a cast yesterday in my honey hole but nothing doing.
If I caught one I would have got the 3? 
Caught a good elephant fish surf casting  yesterday morning and got some venison within the 24hrs. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Elephant fish are bloody nice, I love them   :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> Elephant fish are bloody nice, I love them


I didn't much care for it. Always thought it was bland compared to rig etc.

Made up a batter with a double hopped Monteiths IPA and deepfryed for tea last nite.
Was bloody good and not at all bland, kept the family happy. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

I usually make up a batter and deep fry (yummy) one of my favourite fish.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

> Elephant fish are bloody nice, I love them


Was told they are in good numbers not far from the mouth. Quite a few Rig down there too.. Just head straight over the shingle bank opposite the Northern boat 'ramp' by the fishing village. 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Was told they are in good numbers not far from the mouth. Quite a few Rig down there too.. Just head straight over the shingle bank opposite the Northern boat 'ramp' by the fishing village. 
> 
> Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


Yeah I think you need a decent surf caster to get way out to catch them. I went back up river on the Waitaki again this morning and thrashed a really nice piece of water for a few hours but came up empty again   :Oh Noes: 

It was a beautiful morning to be out on the river though   :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Heading out in the morning for my last crack at the salmon for the season, Here's hoping. Has anyone else got one yet?

----------


## R93

Going to have a go tomorrow.
Mate has had 2. Both around 6lbs.

I seen a fish of around 8 pound caught a week ago.
Smaller again this year on the coast for some reason.

Went to my good spot on the Hoki before the weather hit and the hole was all current. Nowhere for them to sit. Perfect colour but I am assuming rock work further up river diverted more water down thru the hole. 



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Sounds good @R93 I hope you get one, I have 2 mates coming with me in my boat tomorrow so I hope one of us gets one. I will let you know how I get on. Good luck and fingers crossed.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

No luck for me today, the other guys got a trout each but the river was up and a bit milky. Never mind there's always next year   :Oh Noes:

----------


## kukuwai

> No luck for me today, the other guys got a trout each but the river was up and a bit milky. Never mind there's always next year


Bugger, when i saw this pop up on my feed i was really hoping to see a picture of a salmon....

Canada holiday i reckon.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tussock

I have a wee theory about Waitaki Salmon. They used to spawn in pretty big numbers in the side streams. I suspect over the years they moved down from the Haka and a good portion spawned lower down. You certainly used to see a heap spawning. Now the Dairy farmers have cut almost all of those backwaters off. There is only a thin marginal strip of willows. I also think the run has got later, like well after the season. I say this because I know one stable piece of forgotten backwater and come late may, it will look like a stream in Alaska.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> I have a wee theory about Waitaki Salmon. They used to spawn in pretty big numbers in the side streams. I suspect over the years they moved down from the Haka and a good portion spawned lower down. You certainly used to see a heap spawning. Now the Dairy farmers have cut almost all of those backwaters off. There is only a thin marginal strip of willows. I also think the run has got later, like well after the season. I say this because I know one stable piece of forgotten backwater and come late may, it will look like a stream in Alaska.


You could be right about them running later, they have only just started showing up over the last week or so and the weather pattern has changed so it is warmer for longer so agree they could be coming up later. Also the season used to go until the end of April but now its the end of March.

----------

